

How can poetry that doesn't rhyme be so pleasing to the ear? - grellas
http://www.slate.com/id/2271417/

======
anigbrowl
Without form, meter or plot, Dylan Thomas' _Under Milk Wood_ , a 'play for
voices,' is my favorite work of epic poetry.

Richard Burton leads the first, and best, recorded performance:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xy0srtmv3og&feature=&...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xy0srtmv3og&feature=&p=508876142E8E83DB&index=0&playnext=1)
\- but at two hours, you may want to wait rather than interrupt it once begun.

------
jinushaun
I would argue that the lyrical quality of poetry comes from the meter and
cadence of the words, and not from rhyming. Personally, rhyming poetry sounds
goofy to me. Without meter, it's just flat prose. Although I'm sure a good
speaker (e.g., Morgan Freeman) can make flat prose sound "poetic"

------
latimer
Answer: Have Morgan Freeman read it.

------
pasbesoin
Rhyme is but an ornament, hung from the branch of a greater, elemental thing.

